

N.Korea says war with South would go nuclear - Mithrandir
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20101217/wl_afp/nkoreaskoreamilitarynuclearwarning

======
TechNewb
Sad news. North Korea starves millions of it's own people to build weapons,
which shows the current leadership would rather kill it's own people than give
up broken ideals that have lead the country to nothing but poverty. Hopefully
when Kim Jong-Il passes away the country can unite again, and the North Korean
people can then eat without worry of starvation and live a life they choose to
lead.

South Korea is one of the great places on earth right now, and North Korea is
just the polar opposite. Very strange.

~~~
paradoja
_kill it's own people than give up broken ideals_

Broken ideals? Ideals? Tyranny usually rarely have anything to do with ideals.

------
SoftwareMaven
My father-in-law is a VP at Northrup Grummon in their aerospace division
(which includes satellites, missiles, and missile defense) who is responsible
for making sure these systems can withstand what the enemy sends our way. He
has consistently said for the last 10 years (yes, even during the heyday of
9/11 and after) that the most dangerous place on earth right now is Korea.

------
j2d2j2d2
That would end North Korea.

~~~
iwwr
Seoul is just 20km south of the DMZ. Very likely, the North already has a
couple of tunnels leading close to the city.

A nuclear war would be the end of South Korea too.

~~~
csomar
It will not end South Korea. Has Japan ended? (it got two bombs). However,
it'll cause so much damage, a damage that might need years and years to mend,
a damage that South Korea would never want to see.

~~~
TechNewb
Of course it would not end South Korea. But South Korea geographically is in a
much weaker state than Japan was during WWII. First, half of South Korea's
population is located in Seoul. Second, Japan is roughly three times as large,
and has many more cities with larger populations. Needless to say though, any
war is tragic, and hopefully a continuation of the war via violence will not
happen, and especially not with nukes.

------
gte910h
I don't think NK really thinks things through so much. The only country to
EVER use a bomb in wartime has a doctrine of pre-emptive strike, annihilation,
and more than enough weapons to turn South Korea into an Island.

------
kmfrk
Sometimes domestic realpolitik looks like foreign policy.

------
meadhikari
Did they completly forgot what Albert Einstine said about the 4rth world war.
Its a sad news for not just koreans but for the world.

~~~
kmfrk
Aside from their military, North Korea _is_ a sticks-and-stones empire. How's
that for irony.

